# Upgrades for everyone!!!



## D_Hemptress (Feb 27, 2013)

all my mantid are in the mood to molt so ive had to make bigger enclosures. i bought a container of red vines just for the container. and it is perfect in my opinion...

im using it for my creos....


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 27, 2013)

Lucky Creos. Movin on up like the Jeffersons :clown:


----------



## kitkat39 (Feb 27, 2013)

Now I KNOW you didn't eat all of them red vines! Hooooooook it up!!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 27, 2013)

kitkat39 said:


> Now I KNOW you didn't eat all of them red vines! Hooooooook it up!!


lol no, i took them to work. i knew they would go fast, it took 2.5 days


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2013)

Did the creos get any candy? lol


----------



## sally (Feb 27, 2013)

Your creobroter sp. must looooove the smell of their container


----------



## Danny. (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice enclosure. Hook it up with the slice of pizza! Haha


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 27, 2013)

Danny. said:


> Nice enclosure. Hook it up with the slice of pizza! Haha


haha i forgot i had that box out. my bfs fat friend ate all of it. i was just using the box to put the glue gun on


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2013)

Did I mention I love your countertop!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 27, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> Did I mention I love your countertop!


thanks, it definitely makes the apartment appear much nicer than our previous one


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice idea! My sales manager has a thing of red vines in his office... i'm swooping in on it when they are gone!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 28, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> Nice idea! My sales manager has a thing of red vines in his office... i'm swooping in on it when they are gone!


seriously these containers are sooooo perfect!. imma have to get a couple more and take to the office. my Tendora Sinensis is going to need one pretty soon


----------



## ScienceGirl (Feb 28, 2013)

SO COOL!


----------



## sally (Feb 28, 2013)

I love the enclosures. The flowers really make it


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 28, 2013)

sally said:


> I love the enclosures. The flowers really make it


i get all the flowers from the dollar store. i got flowers for all my enclosures and some for decor for $3


----------



## sally (Feb 28, 2013)

That's great! Dollar store for me tomorrow.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 28, 2013)

sally said:


> That's great! Dollar store for me tomorrow.


i love it, the one i go to near my house is like really cheap craft store. ive been to others and none where like this one. it was like a Partycity/Michaels/Dollar store


----------

